

The War on Cancer - js2
http://eatingacademy.com/nutrition/war-cancer

======
js2
I found these points from the article rather shocking:

"One in three Americans will develop cancer in their lifetime."

"We have made virtually no progress in extending survival for patients with
metastatic solid organ tumors since the “War on Cancer” was declared over 40
years ago."

"For the most part, when a patient has metastatic cancer today, the likelihood
of living 10 more years is virtually unchanged from 40 years ago."

"Since 1971, the federal government has spent well over $105 billion on the
effort."

"In 2012 cancer killed an estimated 577,190 people in the United States. The
death rate, adjusted for the size and age of the population, has decreased by
only 5 percent since 1950. And most of this decline is due to mammography
screening in breast cancer and cessation of smoking, resulting in less lung
cancer in men."

~~~
bad_alloc
I'd speculate that is because what is being fought is the tumerous growth and
not the cause. Chemotherapy, radiation and surgically removing tumors is an
attempt at fixing the symptom. The cause for the tumor is (probably) at
molecular level, which we can't properly manipulate.

Some [1] even suggest it might be a """computational""" problem, as the cell
loses information about what it's supposed to do. This encompasses not only
"classical" information in the DNA base pairs but there is also research going
into quantum information being stored in DNA.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nqHOnVTxJE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nqHOnVTxJE)

